# Top Speed



## Gentle Gto (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey guys what's the fastest speed you have ever driven in any of your own cars? My top speed was 158 M.P.H in my 1982 Porshe 928s german Specs in Frankfurt Germany .On the Autobahn of course........


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

145 mph ....so far, in the GTO

192 mph on my KAWASAKI ZX-10R

:willy: :willy: :willy: Goin' fast ROCKS!!!! :willy: :willy: :willy:


----------



## Gentle Gto (Mar 2, 2006)

Cool, how stable was your bike?


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

140+ way back in a Stang (90')


125 (GTO)
Too new to take it higher and it's rained every day since I bought it :confused


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

135 in my 98 3000GT VR4. 
140 in my 92 Eagle Talon Tsi.
110 in the GTO, haven't had a chance to go any faster yet.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

145mph in the goat. Took a picture of the speedo w/ my digital cam, but it was too blurry from shaking to realy tell what it was reading!:willy:


----------



## GTOtbird (Mar 4, 2006)

Yes, but the BIG question is for how long was that speed maintained? AND how many passangers?

147 mph for at least FIFTEEN MINUTES with FOUR passengers and a case of cold beer in the back seat. Driver wasn't allowed to drink.
Acutally, it could have been faster as I don't think the speedo was very accurate at the high end. That's a long time at that speed. I've been faster but only maintained that speed for a few seconds. 

Car was:
440 six-pack, blueprinted, 500+hp Brown with Black Stripes, Plymouth Barracuda. 1969 or so. Driver's name was Norman.
Between Butte City, ID and Idaho Falls, ID back when I was in the Navy at the atomic testing station and cruise control was a brick on the gas pedal.


----------



## Gentle Gto (Mar 2, 2006)

i maintained my speed for about 15 minutes was alone in the car had to slow down because of the traffic building up......


----------



## GTOtbird (Mar 4, 2006)

Norman had four witnessess. Being Navy, we still complained that we didn't have enough time to finish the case of beer before we rolled into Idaho Falls.
I think we only drank two beers that day instead of our usual four or five.


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

> Cool, how stable was your bike?


Very stable! That bike is built for those speeds and it loves doin it. Plus it dont hurt having a SCOTTS/OHLINS steering dampner just to keep things nice and tight.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

145 in the camaro, 98 (limiter) in my truck.


----------



## SoGaGTO (Feb 11, 2006)

I hit 140 very quickly and backed off. Speed was climbing very fast and didn't seem to be slowing down until I let off the gas. The car's handling was awesome.


----------



## imma_stocker (Apr 5, 2006)

hahahahah my rice cooker is faster than your muscles. j/k

wrx speedo ends at 140. so 155-160 MPH, NOT kph. i just wanted to see if it could, but that's not safe so i told my 4 passengers to look before i slowed down.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

imma_stocker said:


> hahahahah my rice cooker is faster than your muscles. j/k
> 
> wrx speedo ends at 140. so 155-160 MPH, NOT kph. i just wanted to see if it could, but that's not safe so i told my 4 passengers to look before i slowed down.



Oh why do I bother.....? :cool


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Going by the digital speedometer in my 86 383 stroker vette, 172. I don't know how accurate it was at speed, although the gearing was stock, so it should be "close". Lol, someone mentioned talon. I calcualted it once, and it was moving pretty good, but can't remember what it worked out to- modded 91 Talon (Haltech E6K, Frank 6 turbo, built motor, etc.), had it bouncing off an 8700 rpm rev limiter in 5th- if I can find the ratios for the talon trans again, I'll recalculate it and post .
Joe


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

130 on the 57 to 71 interchange. my friend got a new golf gti and i coultn't let him pass me up

120 with a fully loaded car.


----------



## GTOooo (Feb 5, 2006)

145 in my 90 Mustang...racing an 03 vette on the 101 south with mild traffic. Needless to say I won.

Just bought my Goat this afternoon and haven't had a chance to test the high speeds yet. 

BTW what is the limiter set at on the Goat?


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

In my GTO 125 mph... On my 2001 Suzuki Hayabusa 1300R I was clocked with a radar gun doing 197mph, this was on a privately owned runway which was just over five thousand feet in length. Getting the motorcycle from 0 to 197 mph seemed easy but stopping prior to running off the runway was difficult. As stated this was a 2001 Suzuki Hayabusa with approximate 3500 in mods, Oh and the speedo on most bike's are off big time, so to other motorcycle owner's, unless you have the yellow box at 190 on the factory speedo you are doing 160 to 170 depending upon headwinds/crosswinds and it just gets worse as you go faster...


----------



## stangeater (Jan 17, 2006)

i have had the goat to 135 so far and i pined the 195 speedo on the 05 busa for about 2 miles.








Dragon 32 said:


> Oh and the speedo on most bike's are off big time, so to other motorcycle owner's, unless you have the yellow box at 190 on the factory speedo you are doing 160 to 170 depending upon headwinds/crosswinds and it just gets worse as you go faster...


i know the bike speedo is way off at the big end of it, so where can i get this yellow box you mentioned. thanks mike


----------



## BBlackGoat05 (Feb 14, 2006)

Good post!! Had the GTO up to 150 for about 5 miles approx. I think my heart was up around my throat and my eyes were as big as headlights!! Empty car though... the goat still had some more to give me!


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

imma_stocker said:


> hahahahah my rice cooker is faster than your muscles. j/k
> 
> wrx speedo ends at 140. so 155-160 MPH, NOT kph. i just wanted to see if it could, but that's not safe so i told my 4 passengers to look before i slowed down.


Sorry dude, aint no way you got that WRX to 155, not with a turbo 4 and not with that transmission. 

Anyway, my fastest in the GTO was 152 and it was just long enough to say that I went 152.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

With all the crap I had done to Fatbitch I took her to, I wanna say, either 174 or 176 can't remember. The SRT4 runs out of gear at rev limiter at 159, if I get the stage two computer it's 170.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

JMVorbeck said:


> Sorry dude, aint no way you got that WRX to 155, not with a turbo 4 and not with that transmission.
> 
> Anyway, my fastest in the GTO was 152 and it was just long enough to say that I went 152.


Actually, I never topped out my WRX, but it did have a fairly tall 5th gear. I had an 05 that ran 13.1's with hardly any work done at all (I know how to drive ). I don't know if 160 is possible with that gearing, I never wanted to try that tin can up that high, but I know they had "ok" top end. I had it to 130ish without issue though. I wish I could remember the rpm's on my runs though, I would have a better idea of if the gearing would allow that MPH, I say the BS flag sits at half mast for now  
Joe


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

142 going for 150 but traffic slowed me down. The plus side I get to try againarty: still suprised about how fast it got there and how much she had left :cheers


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

My only problem with this is the amount of torque required to push a 3100 pound car through the wind at 160MPH. A 2 Litre 4 cylinder engine doesnt generate enough of that without 13.5 PSI of boost being rammed into it. Most turbo controllers will not allow maximum boost to be sustained for the amount of time that it would take for that car to reach those speeds. 217ft lbs of torque maximum at maximum boost. The gearing required to achieve that speed would have to be fairly tall and hence would require a heck of a lot of torque which I do not believe would be available, even if max torque were available, is 217ft/lb enough for 155MPH? I dont think so, my 368cu in V8 would be reaching the end of its available torque (400ft lbs) at those speeds and it isnt relying on a turbo charger to make it. I gotta call bull crap on this one, but then again I dont own one so I dont know.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> My only problem with this is the amount of torque required to push a 3100 pound car through the wind at 160MPH. A 2 Litre 4 cylinder engine doesnt generate enough of that without 13.5 PSI of boost being rammed into it. Most turbo controllers will not allow maximum boost to be sustained for the amount of time that it would take for that car to reach those speeds. 217ft lbs of torque maximum at maximum boost. The gearing required to achieve that speed would have to be fairly tall and hence would require a heck of a lot of torque which I do not believe would be available, even if max torque were available, is 217ft/lb enough for 155MPH? I dont think so, my 368cu in V8 would be reaching the end of its available torque (400ft lbs) at those speeds and it isnt relying on a turbo charger to make it. I gotta call bull crap on this one, but then again I dont own one so I dont know.


I hope like hell you're talking about the WRX and not me......


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> I hope like hell you're talking about the WRX and not me......


Of course. There is no telling what you did to your car, and you wont tell anyway.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Of course. There is no telling what you did to your car, and you wont tell anyway.


:lol: I know.....


----------



## Firstgoat (Oct 1, 2005)

Top speed attained in my 05 GTO 148 mph. and still pulling.
Top speed in my 98 Corvette (Procharged) 155 mph and still pulling real strong.
Top speed in my 67 Barracuda (bored and stroked 383) 175+ mph W/calibrated 175 mph speedo & 2 other people in the car, the 1 in the back seat wearing 2 seatbelts.:rofl: 
186 mph @ GMMPG in a 86 Corvette W/SVI twin turbos still pulling strong and had security all over my a** when I got back to the building area.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

JMVorbeck said:


> My only problem with this is the amount of torque required to push a 3100 pound car through the wind at 160MPH. A 2 Litre 4 cylinder engine doesnt generate enough of that without 13.5 PSI of boost being rammed into it. Most turbo controllers will not allow maximum boost to be sustained for the amount of time that it would take for that car to reach those speeds. 217ft lbs of torque maximum at maximum boost. The gearing required to achieve that speed would have to be fairly tall and hence would require a heck of a lot of torque which I do not believe would be available, even if max torque were available, is 217ft/lb enough for 155MPH? I dont think so, my 368cu in V8 would be reaching the end of its available torque (400ft lbs) at those speeds and it isnt relying on a turbo charger to make it. I gotta call bull crap on this one, but then again I dont own one so I dont know.


:agree 

Not to mention he said he had 4 (FOUR) other passengers in the car. Nothing like 600 extra Pounds (not including yourself) in the car to help you to 160 mph :lol:


----------



## Rocketman69 (Mar 30, 2006)

Well,
The stock limiter on '05 GTOs seems to vary by car. usually between 158 and 161. I bounced mine off the limiter at 159. Once. With 3 others in the car and a full trunk. It took a VERY long time to get there and I immediately slowed it down to about 140 for about 3 miles after....since then, I rarely take it over 140. Not that the car wasn't very stable, because it was smooth as silk. But, I really don't have a good road to try this on, and my driving record is already bad enough.....all speeding tickets.....so far I've gotten tickets in 4 different states.


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

When the goat was stock I bounced off the limiter at 162 MPH I was going downhill at the time to get that little extra but hey it still counts. With the tune cam I got slightly higher but it was really deep in the redline near the 175 mark so I had to back it off what the hell will these do. Steve you must have been higher then 174 with all those mods you had. My SS pickup I got to 147 MPH not to bad for a 5500 lbs truck with a 4.10 rear end. If the gearing was better she would have flown right by the 155 mark of the Ram SRT10 considering I was pushing well over 500 ponies in that truck. I miss it sometimes.


----------



## shortmancan (Jul 31, 2005)

Wife got it to 145 & I hit 155. Very smooth ride but wife told me to slow down. Both were for about 10 mins. (gonna go for another ride without her.)


----------



## GTODEALER2 (Aug 11, 2005)

The fastest Steve (GTODEALER) has ever been, is how fast the shopping cart will go downhill.... GO RADIO hahha... but anyway 
My GTO 6 speed- 154mph and got passed by GTODEALER and 04GTOLOVER
My 06 ZX-6R- 147mph and plenty left in the bike, but that is enough for me with out a steering stabilzer.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

smkdu said:


> Steve you must have been higher then 174 with all those mods you had.


Let me re-phrase what I typed... that's the fastest I had the car, still had a ton to go... ran out of road and balls. And yes, I did it with the windows down and my neighbor was sitting next to me screaming like a little girl.:lol: 
I blew by Eric (GTODEALER2) and Loyd (DFWGTO) at a very high rate of speed... Kenny (04GTOLOVER) did the same but just couldn't hang on the top end... at all.


----------



## Buffalo (Jul 22, 2004)

2002 Corvette coupe 6 spd 161
1997 Corvette coupe auto 151
2001 Acura 3.2 S 147
1996 Chevy Impala 141

Only had the GTO uo to 140 or so.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

I was just over 155 on rt 80. Racing a couple of bikes. They backed down at about 120 because there was a little traffic to weave through. Bikes just want to go straight the faster you go. I liked the way I could pull away at over 110. Fourth gear is still pulling strong. I did not red line 5th.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

06 C6 = 180-182 for about a half mile.

05 GTO = 140-145

02 Z28 = 162 for about 4 miles. I started out cruising at 90 for about 45 miles. I then went for the top end, held it for 4-5 miles and then backed down to 140 which I mostly held for 30-35 miles. This was done on the Extra-Terrestrial highway in the middle of Nevada. I ended up with an average of just over 110 mph for 98 miles. I still got something like 22 or 23 mpg for that tank. 

By the way, Road and Track lists the WRX as having a 149 mph top end. Weight on a flat level road has little to do with top end, but aerodynamics has a huge impact. Take that same WRX and make it an STI, in doing so you add 73hp and a huge wing on the back screwing up the aero package. Top speed drops to 147. That's still better than the Mustang broadside of a barn GT's top speed of 143. My guess is with the right conditions the WRX might have hit 155. I'd really doubt 160 unless it was modded.


----------



## 05gtols2 (Apr 30, 2005)

You guys are all crazy!! Did anyone get pulled over? I went 120 and actually did not even know it til I looked down, someone wanted to race so I put the peddle to the metal. He gave up:rofl:


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

I took my 05 GTO to 163 with H rated tires, but the cross winds started pushing me and it's not worth dying over. I had trouble overpowering the wind issue. I go to a highway that is straight and level for 20 miles and very little traffic. If there's a brave enough squirrel, he might win and lose at the same time.


----------



## StarCaller (Jul 12, 2005)




----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

What device is that StarCaller? Some kind of GPS??


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

SC simply doesn't have the roads for high speed. The secondaries are crap and the interstates are packed. In '74, I was clocked (and pulled) at 136 on my '74 Kawasaki KZ 900. I was on an empty stretch of I-95 and I alibied to the young state trooper that I figured I'd only kill myself. A quick wit, he relied: "Yeah, and there's a law against suicide in this state too." Also a good guy, he let me go with a warning. I've hit 150 in a Ferrari ('63), 145 in a '66 XKE and a '02 Mustang GT. Recently, 165 on a Kawasaki ZXR 1200 (it wasn't even breathing hard). I've had my '05 GTO up to only 120 (on an entrance ramp to an interstate). Just too crowded around here.


----------



## StarCaller (Jul 12, 2005)

C5ORGTO said:


> What device is that StarCaller? Some kind of GPS??


garmin street pilot 2610.
navigation system with gps.
it was dead on the money with my speedometer.


----------



## GTO TOO (Sep 10, 2004)

Fastest I've had the GTO 145 MPH
Fastest I've ever driven 258 KPh in a 750 BMW -Autobahn, downhill.
The 750 was limited to 255 KPH and a friend and I wanted to know if it would excede 255 Downhill. It did for about 5 Km.

All this talk of 4 bangers and speed, I've driven a normally aspirated Opel Calibra 2.o l 16v at an honest 252 KPH on flat autobahn. But the vehicle had a very low CD !!!!! And a transmission geared for the Autobahns !! Not a typical flying box we put 4 cylinder engines in here.


----------



## cgvalant (Mar 25, 2006)

GTO TOO said:


> All this talk of 4 bangers and speed, I've driven a normally aspirated Opel Calibra 2.o l 16v at an honest 252 KPH on flat autobahn. But the vehicle had a very low CD !!!!! And a transmission geared for the Autobahns !! Not a typical flying box we put 4 cylinder engines in here.



I just had VW buy back my 06 VW GLI 2.0 turbo... it was "autobahn ready" although it's limiter was set at 130... It was quick at high speeds though, it was a 6m and I hit 110-120mph in 4th, toped out early in 5th, I could only imagine what it would get up to without the limiter.

Here's my list so far... cant wait to add the GTO to it when I get one.

06 VW GLI- 130, hit the limiter
04 Nissan 350z roadster- 140, chickened out, not as smooth as the GLI 
at high speeds because its not electronic 
assisted steering.
03 Nissan Xterra- 115, haha yes i took an suv up to that, it was topped out
03 GMC Denali XL- 120, that vortec kicks
99 Toyota Tacoma- 95, took the 4 banger all the way up to 95, hit its max...


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Gotagoat said:


> SC simply doesn't have the roads for high speed. The secondaries are crap and the interstates are packed. In '74, I was clocked (and pulled) at 136 on my '74 Kawasaki KZ 900. I was on an empty stretch of I-95 and I alibied to the young state trooper that I figured I'd only kill myself. A quick wit, he relied: "Yeah, and there's a law against suicide in this state too." Also a good guy, he let me go with a warning. I've hit 150 in a Ferrari ('63), 145 in a '66 XKE and a '02 Mustang GT. Recently, 165 on a Kawasaki ZXR 1200 (it wasn't even breathing hard). I've had my '05 GTO up to only 120 (on an entrance ramp to an interstate). Just too crowded around here.


It's no diffrent 100miles to your south in Charleston! You lookin' forward to the Power tour going through Columbia?


----------



## malum in se (Feb 16, 2006)

140 yesterday. That was the most open I've ever seen I-94 ever! If anyone from the Chicago area is reading, I never said this, somebody hijacked my ID.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

I hit 131 going to lunch today... :cool 


I was REALLY hungry though


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

I've hit 160mph in the goat twice by myself and 155mph twice with passengers. And that is with the 350hp GTO so the '05s and '06s should quite a bit faster if you take the limiter off. I think I heard on Top Gear that the LS2 powered Vaxhaul Monaro(which doesn't have a limiter) can hit about 175mph.


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

oh yeah, I forgot one: 86 mph in my 72 VW bus.  Took me a while but dammit it did it!


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

*got you beat*



05_HUMBLER said:


> oh yeah, I forgot one: 86 mph in my 72 VW bus.  Took me a while but dammit it did it!


I hit 74 in a Pinto. Downhill and long straightaway. arty:


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

I was on the level, but I think the wind was at my back that day!


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Let me re-phrase what I typed... that's the fastest I had the car, still had a ton to go... ran out of road and balls. And yes, I did it with the windows down and my neighbor was sitting next to me screaming like a little girl.:lol:
> I blew by Eric (GTODEALER2) and Loyd (DFWGTO) at a very high rate of speed... Kenny (04GTOLOVER) did the same but just couldn't hang on the top end... at all.


ok that's what I tought just wanted to make sure:cheers I figured it would faster the 5.7 though get really high in the rpms when at 175 what was your at being all modded up? Cuz I'm thing of stroking the 5.7 and tring again


----------



## GTO TOO (Sep 10, 2004)

First off there are two different "LIMITERS". One is the RPM limit. The second is a MPH limit. On the GTO there is no MPH limit, only an RPM limit for fuel shut off. That said if you can pull redline in a 5.7 and the gearing is the same as the 6.0l the top speed is the same. However, if you have raised the RPM limit the 6.0l's extra HP could increase TOP SPEED.


----------



## GTO_Gregory (Aug 5, 2005)

140MPH in Texas with a 2004 GTO 6-speed for a few miles.
125MPH in Germany with a 1995 Dodge Stratus 4-cyl., 5-speed for twenty miles.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

05_HUMBLER said:


> oh yeah, I forgot one: 86 mph in my 72 VW bus.  Took me a while but dammit it did it!


73 SuperBeetle with a semi-automatic 2 speed. I hit 74 down a fairly steep hill. It would somehow manage to get 68 on the flat and level. It was definately white knuckle driving above 65-70.


----------



## jacobyb (Jan 2, 2006)

All of mine short of 2 were speedo-indicated meaning that it is not accurate, especially the motorycles.

1995 Integra GSR- 146mph (the trip from 130 to 146 was _very_ long)

1997 Civic- Gearing/RPM verified 172mph*

1987 Porsche 930 Slant Nose Turbo- 185 (gearing/rpm and distance/time verified) This was with a T66 turbo upgrade and 26psi of boost.

2005 GTO- 130

1993 CBR900RR- 185
1995 CBR900RR- 189
1998 CBR900RR- 175
2000 R1- 190
2004 GSXR 750- 155


* Before the debate of the Civic reaching 172mph starts, I should explain. the Civic had a Prelude H22A engine swap with 13:1 compression, massive cams, extrude/honed everything, a complete build-up. The car made 314whp on the motor and 430+whp with the N2O. 5th gear at the 8500 rev limiter was 172mph. That engine had over $12,000 of internal work.


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> 73 SuperBeetle with a semi-automatic 2 speed. I hit 74 down a fairly steep hill. It would somehow manage to get 68 on the flat and level. It was definately white knuckle driving above 65-70.


I know what you mean! Get's even scarier with a side wind and 14" tires:willy:


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

139 gps verified in a 1999 Taurus SHO in Utah.
129 on an on ramp the first weekend I owned my 04 GTO. This was in Michigan. My goal is to average 70 mph between S.Bend In. and Battlecreek Mi. This includes 7 miles in S.Bend and two small towns along the way. I don't exceed the speed limit in either of the small towns. There are 16 miles on the In toll road and 20 on I94 in Mi. I've come close but I94 is hard to drive fast on because people going 71 seem to feel they can drive forever and ever in the fast lane plus the trucks wait until going uphill to pass each other. Oh well everyone needs a goal in life.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Kept it there for awhile.... high desert NO ONE around. (FYI - Pic was taken with my TREO)

Actaully got it to 163...but that is on video. No still until I figure it out.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

GOOD LORD MAN!! YOU WERE COOKIN!!!


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

GTO TOO said:


> On the GTO there is no MPH limit


Speed limiter at 156 on mine.


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

Anyone know if JUST the speed limiter can be removed or raised without doing any other type of tuning?

Would like to determine the top speed with the Goat in absolutely stock form.:cheers


----------



## BlondebabyGTO (Feb 21, 2006)

I totaled my first GTO with only 64 miles on it(2 hrs after purchasing), I have had 3 wreckless driving tickets all within 1 month. My husband keeps saying he is gonna make me trade it in for a G6, LOLOLOLOLOL. My reply is Like Hell you are!!But the fastest I have had mine to is 156 mph. and my adrenaline was so incredibly high I can't even describe it!!!! Plus I was dustin a mustang(even better).


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

BlondebabyGTO said:


> I totaled my first GTO with only 64 miles on it(2 hrs after purchasing), I have had 3 wreckless driving tickets all within 1 month.


Sounds as if you'd be better off with one of these.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Mean Goat said:


> Speed limiter at 156 on mine.


I think it is published at 156.... If you keep it there long enough you can get 163MPH. The limititer trys to stop the car from going any faster.... but if you get there you will be amazed at how much power is actually left. Without a limiter I am sure this car will break 170 pretty easily.

Disclaimer: Please do not attempt this on the sreet.... I was on an "almost" deserted highway in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

LS2FAST said:


> I think it is published at 156.... If you keep it there long enough you can get 163MPH. The limititer trys to stop the car from going any faster.... but if you get there you will be amazed at how much power is actually left. Without a limiter I am sure this car will break 170 pretty easily.
> 
> Disclaimer: Please do not attempt this on the sreet.... I was on an "almost" deserted highway in the middle of nowhere.


I agree...The Goat was still pulling strong when I hit the speed limiter at 156.....Didn't hold it down after hitting the limiter. It was stable as a rock, also.


----------



## jacobyb (Jan 2, 2006)

Road & Track _and_ Car & Driver both stated that they hit the limiter at 161mph.


----------



## patisi (Oct 23, 2004)

LS2FAST said:


> Kept it there for awhile.... high desert NO ONE around. (FYI - Pic was taken with my TREO)
> 
> Actaully got it to 163...but that is on video. No still until I figure it out.


Where abouts in the High Desert are you. I am in Santa Clarita, CA and make runs on the 58 FWY East quite a bit.


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

jacobyb said:


> Road & Track _and_ Car & Driver both stated that they hit the limiter at 161mph.


All I know is when the Goat hit 156, it felt like a vehicle running out of fuel, so I let up and didn't try to push it any further. If I had held it down, it might have gained a few more MPH.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

148 mph in the Holden.

Oh, yes.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

patisi said:


> Where abouts in the High Desert are you. I am in Santa Clarita, CA and make runs on the 58 FWY East quite a bit.


I was in the middle of Idaho, by craters of the moon national park heading towards Wyoming..... nothing out there.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Mean Goat said:


> Anyone know if JUST the speed limiter can be removed or raised without doing any other type of tuning?
> 
> Would like to determine the top speed with the Goat in absolutely stock form.:cheers


Look at this: http://www.slponline.com/view_product.asp?P=PCM1. I'd love to know the same.


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

Mike_V said:


> Look at this: http://www.slponline.com/view_product.asp?P=PCM1. I'd love to know the same.



Thanks.....I may give them a call to see if they offer the service for the '05 or plan to in the future.


----------



## taylor65 (Aug 14, 2004)

145 in both my stock 05 gto and modified 91 300zx twin turbo. if i'd had more room, it would've been 158 in the gto and ~175 in the twin turbo.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

*700+ (that's Mile per hour) on wheels*

    

http://videos.streetfire.net/hottestvideos/0/7851B4A3-597A-4B40-B823-9E84A4E0CB2B.htm


----------



## t0ny (Oct 5, 2005)

160 in West Tx during my South Carolina/Texas/Arizona road trip. Lot of fun, more stable than I thought it would be.


----------



## carbuff (Feb 7, 2005)

Gentle Gto said:


> Hey guys what's the fastest speed you have ever driven in any of your own cars? My top speed was 158 M.P.H in my 1982 Porshe 928s german Specs in Frankfurt Germany .On the Autobahn of course........


137 mph on I-65 South.... while getting fed my lunch of bad rice from a Suburu WRX STi......
I was still climbing but traffic was thickening and i didnt wanna be one of those Jack A$$ Drivers who weave in and out like the FAST & FURIOUS, Plus i was loosing to the WRX.... no need to add insult to injury.
:willy:


----------



## MASSGTO (Apr 10, 2006)

Yesterday I was cruising down the highway at about 90 MPH. I looked in my rear view and there was a '05 stang crawling up my **s. So I down shifted and hit it and got up to 120 but that GT was still with me. So now I'm pissed and I put it to the floor at this point the GT starts growing smaller in my mirror. Finally, I couldn't stand the shame if he had stuck with me. I don't know the exact speed I ended up at but I have set the O-speed alarm for 150 MPH so I would never have to hear it again. Guess I'm gonna have to set it higher because I heard it yesterday. BTW I slowed down to see what he had done to his car cuz there is no way it was stock but he kept about 5 car lengths behind me til I exited.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

carbuff said:


> 137 mph on I-65 South.... while getting fed my lunch of bad rice from a Suburu WRX STi......
> I was still climbing but traffic was thickening and i didnt wanna be one of those Jack A$$ Drivers who weave in and out like the FAST & FURIOUS, Plus i was loosing to the WRX.... no need to add insult to injury.
> :willy:


No shame in losing to a modded WRX STI. I'm saying modded because those are not good cars for top end runs. After about 80 and definately a 100 you should be able to play with an STI like it was a toy. Did he do a ricer fly-by to get the race started or do you think it was modded????


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

GTO TOO said:


> First off there are two different "LIMITERS". One is the RPM limit. The second is a MPH limit. On the GTO there is no MPH limit, only an RPM limit for fuel shut off. That said if you can pull redline in a 5.7 and the gearing is the same as the 6.0l the top speed is the same. However, if you have raised the RPM limit the 6.0l's extra HP could increase TOP SPEED.



The redline was increased for the LS2.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

MASSGTO said:


> Yesterday I was cruising down the highway at about 90 MPH. I looked in my rear view and there was a '05 stang crawling up my **s. So I down shifted and hit it and got up to 120 but that GT was still with me. So now I'm pissed and I put it to the floor at this point the GT starts growing smaller in my mirror. Finally, I couldn't stand the shame if he had stuck with me. I don't know the exact speed I ended up at but I have set the O-speed alarm for 150 MPH so I would never have to hear it again. Guess I'm gonna have to set it higher because I heard it yesterday. BTW I slowed down to see what he had done to his car cuz there is no way it was stock but he kept about 5 car lengths behind me til I exited.


The O/S Alarm on the 2005 GTO can only be set to any speed up to 130MPH max or OFF.... So you are saying the 2006 GTO can be set above 130 to 150??? If so, then that is something new on the 2006. 

I have mine set for 35, 80, 100 and OFF (it is mostly OFF)


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

I hit 152mph once early in the morning when I was heading to a road course track. I hit 150mph twice on US-101 late at night with one passenger. There was no traffic anywhere near me any of those times. ;D


----------



## 03xtreme (Apr 14, 2006)

125-130 as a guess in a 78 monte with a pretty decent rebuilt 305 and 2 something gears with a th350 lol. nerve recking boat that was..... but fun.

had the truck to 90 or so but reality is i don't usualy get above 75-80 very often............. at all.

where i live... you get over 75 and it's dangerous, there is just too much traffic and insanity.

now the desert.... i can't say i'd be so conservative there, lol.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

*New Top Speed for my Goat - 139*

This morning I hit the Speed alarm at 130 and shut it down after I hit 139 (with a White 01/02 Camaro SS after me) :cool


----------



## xxgto24 (Apr 16, 2006)

Just today i hit 157 in my pretty much stock 04, the only mod I have is a K&N, I was just at about redline in 5th, i was surprised thinking it would stop at 155


----------



## PatrickNJ (Apr 21, 2006)

*Just Curiuos*

Humbler,

At that speed, what was your RPM?


Pat


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

unless they changed the o/s alarm after mine the 06 should only go up to 130


----------



## LynnF1 (Nov 21, 2005)

138 in a '96 Trans Am I used to own, 132 in a '92 Taurus SHO, and 116 (so far) in the GTO. Had an '02 SS Camaro, but I don't remember doing any really fast runs - maybe 110 or so, tops.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

LS2FAST said:


> The O/S Alarm on the 2005 GTO can only be set to any speed up to 130MPH max or OFF.... So you are saying the 2006 GTO can be set above 130 to 150??? If so, then that is something new on the 2006.
> 
> I have mine set for 35, 80, 100 and OFF (it is mostly OFF)


How do you set the O/S to OFF? I tried and it only goes from 30 min to 130 max!


----------



## criminally_sane (Mar 30, 2006)

148 on I-57 in Chicago. I was shaky, the car wasn't, I was. So I backed off just in time to see the state trooper come from the median to stop me. If it wasn't for the lack of traffic and is appreciation for speed, the little badge would not have worked for that stunt.


----------



## pab13 (Apr 20, 2006)

went 130 km/h in my 1979 dato 720 ute.... wait for it.... Down a Hill and had to put it in angel (netural) gear to do it. yes


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

154mph. With one passenger.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

150mph in the Vette. 130mph in the GTO. (fast as the car would go in every other car I owned.)

1998 Vette 150mph
2001 Sunfire 100mph(Maybe)
2000 GP GTP 126mph
1998 Z71 100mph
1996 monte carlo z34 120mph.
1995 Camaro 115mph It was a V6
1986 Cutlass Calais 87mph, but I blew a head gasket doing it. :rofl:


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

165 Mph in my GTO and around 130 in the Fiero. My GTO had felt like it still had room to go faster but I was running out of road where I could see far enough ahead. The Turbo and Methanol injection set up along with the reprogramming and everything else should help me bury the needle


----------

